
CommonMark Is a Useful, High-Quality Project - chubot
http://www.oilshell.org/blog/2018/02/14.html
======
ggm
Two things in one story (I see this a lot. Its good actually. stories don't
have to have only one story-arc)

one story is a bloody good C implementation of a parser for common markdown.
Thats wonderful! I wanted something simple and focussed.

the other is common markdown as a value proposition in itself. I like this,
and I would welcome pandoc fronting up and saying _yep, we commit to keeping
in line with this_ because I think it does everyone good to get to a common
core.

I try to do everything in markdown now. I sometimes wish the tools I use
(visual studio code) did a better job of distinguishing * this * and * * *
this * * * for instance.

Actually, I sometimes wish HN did a bit more too, but then simple is pretty
compelling. I think if you want richtext in a feedback system beyond denoting
quotes, you might be off-beam.

